
Does placing a 'no valuables inside' sign in a car window deter break-ins? - kyleblarson
http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/No-valuables-sign-car-break-san-francisco-window-12288571.php
======
ed
TL;DR - some people on reddit say maybe?

